

Why SAAS will win  - mixmax
http://www.maximise.dk/blog/2007/01/moving-applications-to-web.html

======
stillmotion
I'm not sure why anyone needs to be convinced on why SAAS will win. Charging
for a product is one of the most basic and successful things a company can do.
Its 2000+ years of positive growth speaks for itself.

~~~
mixmax
Maybe I titled it wrongly, the post is really more about design principles for
SAAS in a browser.

